# Problem (?) with Microclimate B1 thermostat and heatmat



## Dross (May 23, 2009)

Hi y'all - was wondering if someone might be able to suggest something about the following situation.

I'm new to keeping snakes, got my first one just yesterday - lovely baby corn! Anyways, I got a 7 W heat mat and a thermostat. Problem is, the thermostat doesn't seem to be able to use the heat mat to generate as much heat as it should be able to - the yellow light is constantly on to indicate that the stat is supplying power to the mat, but the mat is only getting slightly warm, and not changing the temperature in the viv by much at all. I tried plugging the mat straight into the mains (watching the temperature closely, of course!) and it's able to get warm enough to heat up the viv. Even when the mat is out from under the viv, it only gets slightly warm!

This sounds like a broken thermostat, except for the fact that it does get the mat to heat up a little bit (and I just sodding bought the thing!! ). Any ideas?


----------



## Dross (May 23, 2009)

Okay, problem seems to be solved now - I raised the hot end of the cage with some folded paper, so there's no pressure on the mat. Seems to be working fine now, I was obviously just doing it wrong!

:?


----------

